# What to do with popcorn



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

Recently joined this forum; it seems to be very informative and polite!

I also just read about storing popcorn, which I hadn't thought of before.

What do you do with it besides pop it, or grind it into cornmeal (makes the best cornbread I ever ate!)? Can it be eaten like cut corn? Or made into hominy?

Should it be treated with lime, as you would corn?

BTW, corn can be nixtamalized with baking soda, as well as with lye (google will turn up lots of sites).


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been storing popcorn, and plan to grow some this next spring...will be looking into ways to use it, but ground as meal and popped sounds like enough for me!:flower:


----------

